# Underside of hood insulation?



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Is there a underside of the hood insulation available? Mine has nothing under there but what looked like the holes where it would mount.....engine get really hot and black color in Florida....I think it needs it.

2011 TTS


----------



## americo11 (Feb 16, 2009)

They did not come with it....I don't have one on mine either and remember your hood is aluminum so the heat dissipates faster, if it aint broke don't fix it!


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

You mean like this?
http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz349/kendoist4162/Audi TT photos/P1010351.jpg
Mine came with it, but that might be because it's a TT and not TTS....


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

Mines a TT and it didn't come with it. Erf that I like to hear my vr 


Sent from my iPhone4 using Tapatalk


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

kendoist4162 said:


> You mean like this?
> http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz349/kendoist4162/Audi TT photos/P1010351.jpg
> Mine came with it, but that might be because it's a TT and not TTS....


Yes, that's what I'm looking for....


I get the sound thing but TTS aren't vr's....I hear really nothing now....the car is too quiet.

Anyone have a part number? Including clips?


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

GaBoYnFla said:


> Yes, that's what I'm looking for....
> 
> 
> I get the sound thing but TTS aren't vr's....I hear really nothing now....the car is too quiet.
> ...


One sec on the part number


Sent from my iPhone4 using Tapatalk


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

TheSandeman said:


> Mines a TT and it didn't come with it. Erf that I like to hear my vr
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone4 using Tapatalk


I came from a VW R32 2008....and I loved the sounds of that car....that is prob my only disappointment with the TT is the exhaust and engine sounds. Don't hear any turbo woosh or whine....and none of that awesome sounding Vr6 out the exhaust....

I've considered aftermarket exhaust but I don't want a buzz saw lawn mower sound either.

Thanks for your help......


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

GaBoYnFla said:


> I came from a VW R32 2008....and I loved the sounds of that car....that is prob my only disappointment with the TT is the exhaust and engine sounds. Don't hear any turbo woosh or whine....and none of that awesome sounding Vr6 out the exhaust....
> 
> I've considered aftermarket exhaust but I don't want a buzz saw lawn mower sound either.
> 
> Thanks for your help......


sorry for the delay... i wasnt able to locate the part number unfortunately, ill keep on looking but based on the latest ETKA it isnt listed for 08-11 MY, i checked them all


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

disregard that last post...

part number is 8J0 863 825 :thumbup:


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

You are the MAN! Thanks....I'll be at the dealer on Wed....see if I can afford it!


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

GaBoYnFla said:


> You are the MAN! Thanks....I'll be at the dealer on Wed....see if I can afford it!


DONT DO THAT!!  never buy directly from them unless you have ties with the parts dude that will give you a discount... here use one of these online guys, theyre legit dealers but sell parts under or at wholesale :thumbup:

http://genuineaudiparts.com/partlocator/index.cfm?action=searchCatalogOEM&siteid=214407
http://www.audiusaparts.com/partlocator/index.cfm?siteid=215820


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

GaBoYnFla said:


> I came from a VW R32 2008....and I loved the sounds of that car....that is prob my only disappointment with the TT is the exhaust and engine sounds. Don't hear any turbo woosh or whine....and none of that awesome sounding Vr6 out the exhaust....
> 
> I've considered aftermarket exhaust but I don't want a buzz saw lawn mower sound either.
> 
> Thanks for your help......


LOL ! 

You're making me nervous that I'll miss the sound of my R32 too much!!! hahaha.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

joshsmith said:


> LOL !
> 
> You're making me nervous that I'll miss the sound of my R32 too much!!! hahaha.


Well...yes you will....the R is one of the best sounding cars out there esp for a main stream car and not an exotic. But I am really starting to enjoy the TT now that the suspension is firmed up....there are a few other things I miss off the R....like the steering wheel. The TT has the same shape but it's not as thick as the R's....and the steering is too easy, soft, on the TT compared to the R.

Another thing to get used to is the R was a sleeper, the TT will attract a lot more attention-good and bad.

_____________________________________________

And thanks TheSandeman for the discount places...I knew there had to be some out there....I will be contacting them for a price on the hood insulation......


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

GaBoYnFla said:


> Well...yes you will....the R is one of the best sounding cars out there esp for a main stream car and not an exotic. But I am really starting to enjoy the TT now that the suspension is firmed up....there are a few other things I miss off the R....like the steering wheel. The TT has the same shape but it's not as thick as the R's....and the steering is too easy, soft, on the TT compared to the R.
> 
> Another thing to get used to is the R was a sleeper, the TT will attract a lot more attention-good and bad.



Yeah I love the sound of my R32, I actually just got sick now as it is coming into winter because I keep driving with the windows down and seat warmers on so I can listen to the exhaust :laugh:


----------



## arm1tage (Apr 14, 2010)

This is a very popular mod in Japan...
http://search.carview.co.jp/search.aspx?q=TT+サウンドアブソーバー


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Wow....I will have it soon....I need to call and check on shipping tomorrow.


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

GaBoYnFla said:


> Wow....I will have it soon....I need to call and check on shipping tomorrow.


i ordered a few things aswell, not the insulation but other shizz, sent me an email 1hr after i ordered to give me a heads up they were shipping weds


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Update......



Dealer List 132.....cost $132 plus tax

Genuinevwaudiparts List 105.....cost $75.60


Wondering why list would be different? One include clips maybe? I've emailed Genuine to see.


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

GaBoYnFla said:


> Update......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


theres nothing different other than paying full retail versus wholesale
get used to not using the dealer for parts :laugh:


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

TheSandeman said:


> theres nothing different other than paying full retail versus wholesale
> get used to not using the dealer for parts :laugh:


One good dealer thing today is they didn't have my front plateless grill in....although that is why I made the appointment. Why is that good news? They are shipping me the grill to install myself. Might get it blacked out while I got it out.

Anyone know how the grill comes out in these cars? Pretty easy swap?


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

Check out the Knowledge Base section in the UK TT forum
http://www.tt-forum.co.uk/forum/viewforum.php?f=19&sid=8c58350d150b1096b0b843856b4a5e10

The Senator (RIP) posted awesome how to's :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

kendoist4162 said:


> Check out the Knowledge Base section in the UK TT forum
> http://www.tt-forum.co.uk/forum/viewforum.php?f=19&sid=8c58350d150b1096b0b843856b4a5e10
> 
> The Senator (RIP) posted awesome how to's :thumbup::thumbup:


Looks like all the pics that go with the instruction are deleted......


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

They should pop up again. That happened before. There should be something else out there as well. It's reall easy though. The hard part is not breaking the tabs on the grill covers on the left and right..... Been there... Worst case, I can explain it on a phone call.


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

kendoist4162 said:


> You mean like this?
> http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz349/kendoist4162/Audi TT photos/P1010351.jpg
> Mine came with it, but that might be because it's a TT and not TTS....


Mine has the same insulation, and it's a 2011


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

caj1 said:


> Mine has the same insulation, and it's a 2011


Weird....the TTS doesn't come with it-ugh!:banghead:

Maybe it could have to do with the idea of the S being sportier (if there is such a thing) and they thing you'll want to hear more engine noise? But I can't her the turbo really at all....only the DSG fart as they call it.


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

GaBoYnFla said:


> Weird....the TTS doesn't come with it-ugh!:banghead:
> 
> Maybe it could have to do with the idea of the S being sportier (if there is such a thing) and they thing you'll want to hear more engine noise? But I can't her the turbo really at all....only the DSG fart as they call it.


I love that DSG fart  hahah.

Sounds ridiculous on the RS6 !!!! :O


----------

